# Fingerprints on M&P



## Bret (Dec 14, 2007)

I have fingerprints on my latest batch of m&p. What's the easiest way to get them off?


----------



## reallyrita (Dec 14, 2007)

*Fingerprints on MandP soap*

You know, Bret....I have been wondering about this myself.  I have made alot of MandP in the past few months, although now I am CP soaping.  I ran into this fingerprint problem early on and I would love to have an answer.  What I ended up doing was wearing latex or vinyl gloves for the unmolding and wrapping.  Basically, I never touched the unmolded soap with bare fingers...and even at that, I limited my handling of the product.  I have noticed that the fingerprints do not show up on the soap when it is no longer fresh out of the mold.  But then, I live in a very very dry climate so I do not have sticky or moisture problems with MandP to begin with.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 14, 2007)

Has my son been visiting you guys and putting his fingers in your soap too?

Little turd!!!


----------



## Bret (Dec 14, 2007)

I didn't even think about gloves until I was done unmolding it  

No dragon, just my husband, who wanted to "help"!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 14, 2007)

oh ok!!!  I am glad mine doesn't want to help!  I would have to help my foot in his butt!  He would mess up the delicate nature of the project!   Love him to death tho!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I should make you pay me for this trade secret, but I won't.

Lightly mist the soap with rubbing alcohol. The fingerprints will disapear as the alcohol evaporates :wink: .


----------



## reallyrita (Dec 14, 2007)

*fingerprints on MandP soap*

Wow!  alcohol to the rescue once more!  Thanks, Tabithia!  I will be making another round or two of MandP for family Christmas gifts before the big day and this is good to know!!  My CP soaps (still curing out) are just for me.  I have a whole lot of practicing to do before I feel good about giving those away as gifts.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 14, 2007)

I just use gloves


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

Well lemme just tell ya Tab, the finger prints in my soap usually sink in about 1/2" so I am thinkin that alcohol won't help me   Gotta love melt and pour and melt and melt and melt, then SMACK "keep your hands out of my darn soap little turd"   :twisted:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

Dang girl, why you starng arm-ing your soap :? ?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

Not me silly head!!  My son, he has ADD so he has to touch everything!!!  Well he doesn't know that you can touch something lightly.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Touch, I think he's poking holes in your soap, Dragon.    I thought about the alcohol too.  I use that on CP as well for this purpose and to buff the bars!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

Ah yess, my ADHD daughter will poke a hole in everyone of mine too! I get that!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

Does your daughter have to smell EVERYTHING????  geez that gets annoying!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

Smells everything & taste everything... EVERYTHING! She also has to see what happens if you scratch everything. It's probably a higher intelligence thing where they are acting as mini scientist & invetigating, but sheesh...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

I am there with ya!  Makes me crazy!!


----------

